# ?
!
   .            .       ,  -12      ?

----------

.

----------

.

----------

> .


 ?     ?   ?

----------

173-.    ,        .

----------

> 173-.    ,        .


 14.        
.2    -               -          - ...

  ,        - 30-40 ..  
    ? 
    ?  ,      ,   ?   ?

----------

,        01.09.2009  4140/09,        2009 . (  17.02.2009  12089/08).          -,   .    , ,           ,     ,    .
 ,          , ,      .

----------


## .

**,    ,   ,     .       ,    ,    ,     .         ,     .   ,     .
  ,      ,      .

----------

,  .     .            160 000   -    .         .    .   ,    173-?    ?
           ,        ,                  .     ?

----------

